# My apiary in Russia



## Woody Prickly (Mar 12, 2013)

Sample for uploading photos.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Posting photos directly using forum tools can be a pain. The easiest solution to to post them to a photo host and then link to them in your Beesource post.

An easy solution is to open a free http://photobucket.com/ account, upload your photos to that site, and then link them here.

If you want a step-by-step guide to using Photobucket and Beesource, see post #8 of this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/show...-Photo-pragram

The thread linked above is a guide for posting links that the reader needs to click on. You can also post photos inline that display with the text. Photobucket calls that "Direct", and then you need to use the "Insert Image" button on the Beesource message toolbar. Choose the URL tab and paste the link.


----------



## Woody Prickly (Mar 12, 2013)

Photos are compressed to 90 kilobytes, but not loaded. The problem of my browser. IMHO


----------



## Woody Prickly (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Fine looking pics. How much does one of those frames of honey weigh in pounds? Stupid question perhaps.... are those Russian bees?


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Woody Prickly (Mar 12, 2013)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Fine looking pics. How much does one of those frames of honey weigh in pounds? Stupid question perhaps.... are those Russian bees?


maximum 100 kg = 220 pounds with one single colony of the season.


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

Ochen klassno, Woody. Pravda malodets!

How much are you able to sell honey for? Dollars per kilogram.


----------



## Woody Prickly (Mar 12, 2013)

broodhead said:


> nice pics, thanks for sharing.


Thank you. Glad to meet you. Sorry, translate through Google translator.


----------



## Woody Prickly (Mar 12, 2013)

jdawdy said:


> Ochen klassno, Woody. Pravda malodets!
> 
> How much are you able to sell honey for? Dollars per kilogram.


Maximum of 2 tons. Price of $ 10 per kg. Wholesale $ 2 per kg. 

Very much competition, many beekeepers and traders.


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

Woody Prickly said:


> Maximum of 2 tons. Price of $ 10 per kg. Wholesale $ 2 per kg.
> 
> Very much competition, many beekeepers and traders.


So, about half the price of honey here in the USA 

-Tak, palovina chem zdeis, v Amerike (~$22/kg, ili $5/kg, optovy)


----------



## James Gauthier (Jul 4, 2006)

Great pictures. That honey is a beautiful yellow color. How was the taste?

I am in Louisiana.

thanks for sharing.

James Gauthier


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Woody Prickly said:


> Привет, Сергей! А чего спорить? У всех своё мнение и метод. Кто и с лежаков по 100 кг качает, другой и Рутах подкармливает. Большой значение имеет регион и климат, медоносная база.
> Ближе к теме- Лежак мне не нравится. Хотя есть только несколько 16 рамочных, так развитие в них хуже чем в 12 рамочных. Не идёт пчела в ширину, идёт в высоту, образно говоря. 24 рамочный лежак с перегородкой наверное хорош для формирования отводков (двухматочное содержание), для увеличения пасеки. ИМХО.
> Я не кочую, пасека стационар. Май- развитие, июнь, июль взяток со степного разнотравья, август- подсолнечник. В среднем получается по 70 кг с семьи. Минимум было 45 кг, сильная засуха, всё посохло. Сироп на подкормку пчёлам вообще не даю никогда. Только медовые рамки.
> Насчёт цен, разброс очень большой, зависит от региона, сорта мёда, кто как может так и продаёт.


 I asked 
Woody Prickly about difference between long-hives and hives he is using in Russia (not Lang). There is my approximate translation of his respond.

He thinks that everybody has his/her own opinion and method. He knows people who has *100 kilos from the long-hives*, but some need to feed sugar even in the standard (for Russia) hives. Location, climate and source of nectar is very important. 
Woody Prickly personally does not like long-hives, in his opinion bees prefer "to go" vertically, rather than horizontally. The development in "normal" 12-frames hive is better than in 16-frames long-hive. His apiary has a permanent location, he has 70 kilos in average from the hives pictured above. Minimal - 45 kilos in very bad year. He never use syrup to feed the bees - he uses only frames with honey for wintering and feeding. 

Especially for *oldtimer *: please, read carefully - at the beginning it was stated that long-hives produce 100 kilos of honey. The rest of the beehives ARE not Langs!


----------



## Woody Prickly (Mar 12, 2013)

James Gauthier said:


> Great pictures. That honey is a beautiful yellow color. How was the taste?
> 
> I am in Louisiana.
> 
> ...


Hello, James Gauthier! I like different kinds of honey. Here is a rare type of honey- Euphórbia . :thumbsup:


----------



## Woody Prickly (Mar 12, 2013)

cerezha said:


> I asked
> *100 kilos from the long-hives*,


The main factor beekeeper! It all depends on the skill of the beekeeper.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Woody Prickly said:


> ....I like different kinds of honey. Here is a rare type of honey- Euphórbia . :thumbsup:


I had a visit from a Siberian beekeeper last summer. His honey had a very complex and sweet taste.


----------

